# Saturday 11/17/2012



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a buddy coming in town this weekend and I have to put him on some flounder or better yet a gool old slam. If anyone can pm me a good spot besides Pelican area to wade or if somoene is going out on their boat and has room for Two let me know I can cover the gas ect.


----------

